# Video: Lake Erie Turtle Creek Harbor 11/6/16



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is Part 2 of my Lake Erie Western Basin harbors day...Turtle Creek


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow! You teleported into the future.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

KaGee said:


> Wow! You teleported into the future.


How so?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

EJVH3 said:


> How so?


*Lake Erie Turtle Creek Harbor 11/6/18*


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

KaGee said:


> *Lake Erie Turtle Creek Harbor 11/6/18*


I see that now. lol


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

There...I figured it out. Took a minute to find the "edit title" tab.


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

Do u have a go pro mounted on the rear seat post? If so I saw ya guys in there after we trolled up all our eyes in the lake..


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

CMFish51 said:


> Do u have a go pro mounted on the rear seat post? If so I saw ya guys in there after we trolled up all our eyes in the lake..


Yes, a gunmetal and silver Triton bass boat.


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

I love days like this! I spend every chance I get doing the same thing up and down the Erie coast. Good job with the video


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

sdkohio said:


> I love days like this! I spend every chance I get doing the same thing up and down the Erie coast. Good job with the video


Thanks! I just need to find a way to catch some bigger fish.

I went back to Turtle Creek on 11/18/16 and we caught way bigger bass but less numbers. I got home and I had no video!!! I have no clue what I did wrong, but there were only a couple video files on the gopro and a 8 hour days will have about 20-30 files on 20 minute loops. I was so mad. We had a 5 lb and a couple 3 lbs bass...but no video!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Timing is everything around Erie. I have had days in Sandusky bay where we just hammered 2-4lb bass with a couple bigger fish and the next weekend nothing over 2lbs. East harbor and west harbor can be the same way. One day it's a hog fest the next day it's dinkville. Either way it is still a ton of fun thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> Timing is everything around Erie. I have had days in Sandusky bay where we just hammered 2-4lb bass with a couple bigger fish and the next weekend nothing over 2lbs. East harbor and west harbor can be the same way. One day it's a hog fest the next day it's dinkville. Either way it is still a ton of fun thanks for sharing the video.


When can I expect to be able to have good fishing in the western harbors in the spring?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I start catching fish when the water is in the upper 40's but it's not gang busters until the water is upper 50's that's when the big girls start to feeding heavy.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Mid to lake April?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Depending on the winter conditions and ice cover it's usually in May.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice video!


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

SMB will be on shallow rock piles starting at about 38 degrees


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> Depending on the winter conditions and ice cover it's usually in May.


You all will let me know then. My first video of the year always comes from the Portage Lakes. Some big girls come up as soon as the ice is off. My profile pic is from the Portage Lakes in Feb. with 38 degree water.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice job. I go thru there 100 times a year, maybe I will cast for some next season.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I fished that day for perch out of the portage river. One of the nicest fall days I've experienced. And the fishing was hot. Cool vid.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

In the Sandusky Bay, it's usually May and into early June.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

It sure gets packed with bass it seems. I had one other trip there this fall where the GoPro wasn't working right, we had one over 5lbs.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

jay2k said:


> I fished that day for perch out of the portage river. One of the nicest fall days I've experienced. And the fishing was hot. Cool vid.


Any good bass spots in the Portage River? I know nothing about the place but drive over it on the way to Turtle Creek.


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

On those DT-6....what colors do u prefer?? Thanks!


----------



## Black swamp rat (Sep 24, 2010)

EJVH3 said:


> Any good bass spots in the Portage River? I know nothing about the place but drive over it on the way to Turtle Creek.


----------



## Black swamp rat (Sep 24, 2010)

I fish the mouth of the Portage River every once and a while on the rocky pier, I used to fish there every weekend. I've caught both Smallmouth and Largemouth there fishing with tubes and crankbaits. One day in October i couldn't stop catching big largemouth there. Some days are better than others. The white bass come in there too, all along the pier especially on the right side you can do well in the summer. A while ago the white bass were much more prevalent but it's still decent.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

CMFish51 said:


> On those DT-6....what colors do u prefer?? Thanks!


Natural shad


----------

